

Announcing RubyMotion Trainings - arunagarwal
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/34640419117/announcing-rubymotion-trainings

======
theshadow
Seems like a hell of a lot of trouble just to write ios apps. I love Ruby as
much as the next guy but sometimes you just have to invest some time into
learning the native language rather than go through these elaborate and
expensive workarounds

~~~
cnp
I knew neither Ruby nor Objective-C when I started (though I do know a few
other languages, primarily JavaScript) and was able to begin legitimately
understanding both within just a few days. I feel that, if needed, I could
begin writing in pure Obj-C, though I don't think that that will ever be
needed due to how seamless it is to integrate 3rd party Obj-C libraries into
RM, as well as its Interface Builder support. Plus --and this is what I find
most important -- writing in Ruby is just plain fun.

All in all, it was one of the most enjoyable development experiences of my
life. Can't recommend RubyMotion highly enough.

------
a-b
Great! Super excited to attend Bay Area training.

------
mexinsane
Sweeeeet!

------
egze
Wow. That is not cheap.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I understand the initial feeling, but then: $2500 for a 5 days course,
targeting mostly people that sell themselves between $100 and $200 per hour.

It's going to sell like hotcakes, in my opinion.

------
gzfrancisco
Yeah!

------
s4nd
Awesome!

